# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Mesazh gabimi ne shfletues"400 Bad Request"

## thirsty

Sa kushton nje shtepi ne Vlore, 3 dhoma 1 kuzhine? 


Kam nje shtepi ne ne nje qytet tjeter, dhome e kuzhine,  dhe po mendoja ta shes ate e te blej nje ne Vlore, 3 dhoma 1 kuzhine. 

ose, ose nje shtepi ne Tirane (95% Vlore, 5% Tirane). Pra sa kushtojne ne keto dy qytetet? 




edhe nje gje tjeter

Vetem ne kete forum me del kjo:

400 Bad Request
Request Header Or Cookie Too Large
nginx/1.2.0



mbas njefare kohe te shkurter del kjo dhe nuk me le te hy ne forum. E vetmja menyre eshte kur fshij cookies e forumit shqiptar

----------


## thirsty

> pse je problematik edhe humorist edhe une i kam deshir humorin hahahha


mos te dukem si palaco? tallu tallu me mua  :i ngrysur: 

po ku jam une humorist? hahaha, sjam, lol o.O 


nejse lol, ke ndonje gje per temen  :perqeshje:

----------


## Albo

> 400 Bad Request
> Request Header Or Cookie Too Large
> nginx/1.2.0


Kjo ndodh vetem kur e mban faqen e shfletuesit qe perdor per te hyre ne forum per nje kohe shume te gjate (disa dite). Mjafton te mbyllesh e te hapesh shfletuesin ose te pastrosh cookies.

----------


## thirsty

> Kjo ndodh vetem kur e mban faqen e shfletuesit qe perdor per te hyre ne forum per nje kohe shume te gjate (disa dite). Mjafton te mbyllesh e te hapesh shfletuesin ose te pastrosh cookies.


kjo ndodh disa here ne dite, pastroj cookies, eshte shume e bezdisshme

kompiuterin e fik diten dhe e ndez naten lol

----------

